# DIY 55 Gallon Canopy.



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

Well here Begins the last part of "Bulding" This tank. This Canopy is for my Paludarium. (Half land, half water.)










Now. I need to know. What would be the best light for my setup. I have 2, 32 watt bulbs above it now. I was told I should have at least 4 of those bulbs, they're 6700k. Also, I need to make a wooden canopy for this tank. It obviously needs to be able to support the light, and have an opening face to alow me to get in there. At the same time, I also need it to retain humidity, and keep any frogs I get INSIDE the tank. 


So I'm a bit lost. I cant exactly just put glass over the top, and sit a light ontop. Also, will my water section get enough light even though it's halfway down the tank?


Thanks soo much. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a wood canopy over my tank and I have a fixture inside of it that is designed to sit on glass or have legs to suspend it over the tank. 

I just used L brackets that were pretty wide and mounted them above where the canopy sits on the rim of the tank. The L brackets suspend the fixture over the tank, so I don't have glass tops or anything like that between the light and the water/top of tank. Make sense?


----------



## nickboudin (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah makes sense. That's my basic idea. I was going to use 2 96 watt PC's. But I dont really need 3.4 watts per gallon. If I use 2 shop lights, I can get 128 watts over my tank. That's around 2.3 watts per gallon, costing a mere 40 dollars. As opposed to the $188 for the PC lighting.

Think that'll work?


----------

